# God ask me to listen to this cd tonight ECM Machaut Transkriptionens Heinzzz Holliger



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was inspired and driven by the Hoquetus era of ars vetus ending toward ars nova what a curieous music, thanks to Heinz Holliger.

Very edgy , bold, may i dare says early avant-garde.

If you like what ECM has done whit Machaut try Gesualdo released wwwhiit erkki Sven-Tuur :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Has God progressed to using the internet, or is he still just shouting loudly ?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

That album really does make a good case for the timelessness of Machaut's music.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> I was inspired and driven by the Hoquetus era of ars vetus ending toward ars nova what a curieous music, thanks to Heinz Holliger.
> 
> Very edgy , bold, may i dare says early avant-garde.
> 
> If you like what ECM has done whit Machaut try Gesualdo released wwwhiit erkki Sven-Tuur :tiphat:


You speak to God?


----------

